# new Stihl ms250 won't shut off ( FIXED )



## adrpga498 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats right. Started without a problem ,2pulls but I couldn't switch it off. So....I had to the pull spark plug wire to cut engine. Ok ,your all correct and saying I should've had the dealer give me a demo before I left last week but Thats my fault and hind sight is always 20-20. Any way,  going to the dealer tomorrow. I didn't want to fool around with the switch lever. Any Ideas ? Thanks in advance. I was all set to cut some log lenghts today. Oh well. I'll just have to read the forum for the afternoon. Thanks


----------



## Inwo (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a link to the manual for you.
http://www.stihlusa.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/MS210230250_Manual.pdf

Push the same lever you pushed down to choke the saw all the way up and it shuts off.


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 4, 2009)

Inwo said:
			
		

> Here's a link to the manual for you.
> http://www.stihlusa.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/MS210230250_Manual.pdf
> 
> Push the same lever you pushed down to choke the saw all the way up and it shuts off.


I tried that more then a few times. Hence thats why I wrote the post. I do have the manual . Thanks for sending the pdf version.
Maybe I'll try again later. Just wondering if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## Inwo (Oct 4, 2009)

Does the lever go all the way up?  I've never heard of that before.  I think it might be time for a trip back to the dealer.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 4, 2009)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> I was all set to cut some log lenghts today. Oh well. I'll just have to read the forum for the afternoon. Thanks


Lame excuse.  Just keep working until it runs out of gas.


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 4, 2009)

I was thinking about running it dry ,but I'd rather take it back to the dealer tomorrow and let them figure it out. Think I'll build a new sawback with the 2 pallet model shown on here a few weeks ago. Its such a nice day here I gotta get outside. I have 1/3 rd. cord splits that are too long so I'll be ready to mass cut later in the week. Thanks again for the info guys.


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 4, 2009)

Inwo said:
			
		

> Does the lever go all the way up?  I've never heard of that before.  I think it might be time for a trip back to the dealer.



Yes , lever goes all the way up. And I agree, going to the dealer tomorrow, being that the saw has maximum 5 minutes use. Thanks


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 4, 2009)

It sounds like it jumped out of position on the wire thingey inside.
Mine did it a few times at first and I couldn't shut it off.  I needed the dealer to show me how to hook it back up right.
Doesn't do it anymore.
I can't imagine what a new owner might do to cause it but they (we) do.
Enjoy your new saw.


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 4, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> It sounds like it jumped out of position on the wire thingey inside.
> Mine did it a few times at first and I couldn't shut it off.  I needed the dealer to show me how to hook it back up right.
> Doesn't do it anymore.
> I can't imagine what a new owner might do to cause it but they (we) do.
> Enjoy your new saw.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 5, 2009)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> Thats right. Started without a problem ,2pulls but I couldn't switch it off. So....I had to the pull spark plug wire to cut engine. Ok ,your all correct and saying I should've had the dealer give me a demo before I left last week but Thats my fault and hind sight is always 20-20. Any way,  going to the dealer tomorrow. I didn't want to fool around with the switch lever. Any Ideas ? Thanks in advance. I was all set to cut some log lenghts today. Oh well. I'll just have to read the forum for the afternoon. Thanks



There is a tension adjustment on the master control lever that they might need to look at, they adjusted mine before.

Zap


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 5, 2009)

One last thought - if this happens again you could always through it back on full choke to kill it.  I've never tried it with my saw but I'd guess full choke on a warm saw would likely provide the desired result?

Or like a poster above said - cut more wood!  ha


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 9, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> It sounds like it jumped out of position on the wire thingey inside.
> Mine did it a few times at first and I couldn't shut it off.  I needed the dealer to show me how to hook it back up right.
> Doesn't do it anymore.
> I can't imagine what a new owner might do to cause it but they (we) do.
> Enjoy your new saw.




That was the problem. Jumped off the "ground" wire thingy. 20 secound fix. He showed me what it "should" look like for future reference. Thank you all for the info.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 9, 2009)

Had the same thing happen on my 029. Out of warranty. Figured it out in a few minutes once I had it apart. The switch wasn't working right on my used MS 180 when I bought it either. Seems to be a Stihl week spot. At least its an easy fix.


----------

